# Lake Texana ???'s



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone fish Lake Texana? Gonna take the wife for a little camping get away.

Got any tips/reports etc.? 

Seems like Catfish and Crappie fishing are the most predominate species.
Would it be a post-spawn pattern as far as bass fishing?

May bring a Kayak or just bank fish from State park.
Any and anll help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

SP


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

My buddies and I used to fish there dang near every weekend from Spring to Fall and sometimes in the winter. Always stayed at the State Park and really enjoyed it. We mostly fished juglines baited with perch or goldfish and caught a LOT of blues and quite a few big yellows. You might try kayaking out to the small opening underneath the bridge right there by the state park and fishing for crappie around those bridge pilings. Or you could also kayak along the water hyachinths inside the state park and fish for crappie/bass. The water is pretty stained so, I would use BRIGHT colored lures or lures that make some noise. As far as bank fishing for catfish, if you get a spot along the main lake side of the SP peninsula, you can cast out from there with a leader and light weight with just about any kind of bait you like. Put your rods in rod holders and maybe tie a bell to the rod to alert you when you are getting bit. Works pretty well at night...the cats like to come up into that shallow water along the windblown shore to clean up on the baitfish. We always caught a couple like that. Good luck.


----------



## noneck (Nov 6, 2006)

take your camera. there is wildlife everywhere, deer, rabbits, bobcats. water is never clear or at leasr not when i've been there


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Gets windy, too. Be careful in the yak.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Well the yak is out, as my bro in law asked if he could borrow it for the weekend. 
Any more bank fishing tips would be greatly appreciated. 
Anywhere close to get minnows? 

Thanks a bunch!

SP


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

If you go up 111 towards Edna, there is a bait store just before town. I think there is a place to get minnows on 59 in Ganado...an old Shell station or something? Not 100% sure though...

Sonny


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I am going there this weekend. Does anyone sell maps of this lake? I've looked around here and I can't find anything.

Thanks


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

I've got one...I don't remember where I bought it from. You might check the gas stations in Ganado or Edna...

Sonny


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I will try that. I am going out in my boat and I don't want to kill myself on a bunch of stumps. lol


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

South end of the lake you won't have any issues. Depending on how high or low the lake is, you need to watch out on the north end. If the lake is normal or low, you can pretty much see the river channels. If it's high, there could be some stumps just below the surface that could ruin your day. Just to be safe, take it slow through the wooded areas.

Sonny


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

I did not get out there last weekend, due to calling for reservations and they only had 5 water only sites.

SP


----------

